# Meet poppet (non horsey sorry)



## Kelly1982 (9 August 2013)

Yesterday I rescued a 4 week old kitten with cat flu. She was very dehydrated, had diorriha, annimic, was very thin and riddled with worms and fleas. 

I rushed her to the vets and she was taken into intensive care and put on a drip. It was touch and go through the night but she made it. She is still very poorly but vet thinks she has past the critical stage. 

I went to see her tonight and she was so much brighter although still very poorly (I had to poke her yesterday to make sure she was still alive). Tonight she was trying to play and was cleaning herself.

So here she is:



















So please everyone can you all cross your fingers to make sure she continues to make a speedy recovery


----------



## ebonyallen (9 August 2013)

What a wonderful person you are, what a very lucky little kitty to have found you or you her. Fingers and everthing crossed that she gets well soon. Very sweet girl x


----------



## Toz (9 August 2013)

Aaaw she's so cute!! Well done you for rescuing her!!


----------



## ChestnutTinker (9 August 2013)

She is gorgeous, poor poppet!!
Well done you for rescuing her xx


----------



## Kelly1982 (9 August 2013)

Think anyone would of done the same, I couldn't just walk away!!! Not sure i will be doin it again tho after seeing my vet bill lol. Just hope she pulls through coz then it will all be worth it


----------



## LouisCat (9 August 2013)

Cuuuuuute  We've also rescued our cats, apart from the most recent, but it's rewarding


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 August 2013)

She looks so ill - poor love. She must have been in an awful state yesterday. 

Well done, I'm sure she'll repay with love and companionship.


----------



## Fallenrose (9 August 2013)

Everything crossed for her x


----------



## merrymeasure (9 August 2013)

Oh bless you for rescuing her. She looks so poorly, I really hope she pulls through for you. And she is indeed a little "poppet". Everything crossed, hope all goes well for her, she deserves it xx keep fighting little one!


----------



## babymare (9 August 2013)

Oh dear god what a sweetie. and another saying bless you for helping her. my eyes are filling up. Come on poppet get fighting little one x x


----------



## mulledwhine (9 August 2013)

Bless her and you xx


----------



## Highlands (9 August 2013)

Same age as mine when I had them. Poor little poppet. Simba and Ebony send kitty vibes. Well done for rescuing her, my two 'feral' kittens have just discovered the sofa.....


----------



## tankgirl1 (9 August 2013)

Aww bless, what a cutie! Cat flu is awful, fingers crossed for her x


----------



## Kelly1982 (9 August 2013)

Thanks for all your well wishes and crossed fingers. Just can't wait to bring her home now xx


----------



## ridefast (9 August 2013)

What a cutie! Fingers crossed she makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Ladyinred (9 August 2013)

A few years a we found a tiny kitten, estimated at about 4 weeks, in the horses field. It's in the middl of nowhereso goodness knows where he came from or how he got there. We could't take him home due to havig a very jealous older cat so had to take him to our local rescue. They fell in love withhim and eventually one of their directors took him home where he still is today. 

I hope yours recovers as well as he did and goes on to have a happy and safe life. Well done for not walking past xx


----------



## sandi_84 (9 August 2013)

Oh! Poor little baby! 
Well done you, fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you! She's so sweet! x


----------



## Arizahn (9 August 2013)

Aw, poor wee mite! Best wishes to her and good on you for helping!


----------



## E13 (9 August 2013)

Fingers crossed, will she be named Poppet now?? I think she should be! Gorgeous little girl, what was she rescued from? Well done you for giving her a second chance


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2013)

What a sweetie, well done you for rescuing her, hope she pulls through,  my eyes are also filling up!


----------



## star26 (9 August 2013)

Awwwwww! She is just adorable 
Well done on the rescue, doubt she would have survived much longer without mum. How did you find her? Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery!


----------



## mytwofriends (10 August 2013)

What a lovely kind thing to do! Poppet is absolutely adorable and you're giving her the best chance possible.

A lovely warm fluffy start to my day - thank you!


----------



## Kelly1982 (10 August 2013)

Morning everyone, thank you again for all your well wishes. Haven't heard anything from vet so hopefully that means she has made it thro another nite.

I don't want to say too much about the rescue as I don't believe this was done maliciously, just a situation that has got out of control and owners were all to glad to hand her over.

Vet said she pooped out sugar puffs to give you some idea of how desperate the situation was


----------



## merrymeasure (10 August 2013)

Poor little soul. Well, the important thing now is she is in safe hands, and hopefully will recover, and live a well loved life, thanks to you and the vets. Hope you hear good news soon, keep us posted. : ) xx


----------



## Emilieu (10 August 2013)

Oh bless her &#9825; fingers crossed


----------



## E13 (10 August 2013)

Still crossing fingers, what a sweetheart. I am so so glad you are there for her!! Feeling a bit weepy!


----------



## Moya_999 (10 August 2013)

Kelly1982 said:



			Yesterday I rescued a 4 week old kitten with cat flu. She was very dehydrated, had diorriha, annimic, was very thin and riddled with worms and fleas. 

I rushed her to the vets and she was taken into intensive care and put on a drip. It was touch and go through the night but she made it. She is still very poorly but vet thinks she has past the critical stage. 

 Gorgeous, well done you.   I want her she so adorable, please keep us updated on her fingers and toes crossed.

I went to see her tonight and she was so much brighter although still very poorly (I had to poke her yesterday to make sure she was still alive). Tonight she was trying to play and was cleaning herself.

So here she is:



















So please everyone can you all cross your fingers to make sure she continues to make a speedy recovery
		
Click to expand...

 Gorgeous, well done you.   I want her she so adorable, please keep us updated on her fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Kelly1982 (10 August 2013)

SHE IS HOME   

Vet rang today and said she was really happy with her progress and I could take her home. 

She is 10000% better, even since yesterday. Vet said she won't be at full strength for another 10 days and only time will tell what lasting damage has been done but fingers crossed we caught it in time.

She loves cuddles and has been purring away and playing all evening. Hopefully it's onwards and upwards from here.

And poppet says thank you for all your HHO vibes xx


----------



## ElleSkywalker (10 August 2013)

Ahhh, yay! Glad she is home  She is super cute, & has landed on her paws with you I think


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 August 2013)

Wonderful news!


----------



## sandi_84 (10 August 2013)

Aw! Yeay! 
So pleased! She really looks so much better too, what a beautiful girl!


----------



## E13 (10 August 2013)

Yay!!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 August 2013)

Kelly1982 said:



			SHE IS HOME   

Vet rang today and said she was really happy with her progress and I could take her home. 

She is 10000% better, even since yesterday. Vet said she won't be at full strength for another 10 days and only time will tell what lasting damage has been done but fingers crossed we caught it in time.

She loves cuddles and has been purring away and playing all evening. Hopefully it's onwards and upwards from here.

And poppet says thank you for all your HHO vibes xx






Click to expand...

So pleased to hear this  She looks so much happier! Well done you for taking her on, hope she continues to do well you'll have to keep us updated with her progress


----------



## Moya_999 (12 August 2013)

Kelly1982 said:



			SHE IS HOME   

Vet rang today and said she was really happy with her progress and I could take her home. 

She is 10000% better, even since yesterday. Vet said she won't be at full strength for another 10 days and only time will tell what lasting damage has been done but fingers crossed we caught it in time.

She loves cuddles and has been purring away and playing all evening. Hopefully it's onwards and upwards from here.

And poppet says thank you for all your HHO vibes xx






Click to expand...


 Wow what a difference, not snotties eyes bright, way hayyyy.  ^5 to you and vets


----------

